# Tiny <0,1g button from 12 DDR2 RAM



## solar_plasma (Jul 3, 2014)

This is from a little school experiment. 12 pieces DDR2 Ram from old school computers, recovered by CuCl2, washed, refined by dissolving with HCl/NaClO, oxalic precipitation, washed.

Sorry for the bad quality of the photo. The most interesting is the deep yellow color and that it could be processed within the typically short time frames. No time for mistakes. It will be reused for school experiments. Thank you all!!!


----------

